# Selling my car



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

ff said:


> Not unless the Expy gets 18+ MPG highway...


My F-150 Screw does but barely.

I can not believe how much leg room is in that thing.

BTW ff, we need to start racing again. I've been busy with the strike and all.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

dredmo said:


> BTW ff, we need to start racing again. I've been busy with the strike and all.


Damn, I've been busy too. No doubt, we need to race some more. Maybe we should plan to run some races next Monday? We never did have that final lap on the 'Ring...


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

ff said:


> Damn, I've been busy too. No doubt, we need to race some more. Maybe we should plan to run some races next Monday? We never did have that final lap on the 'Ring...


Sounds good to me, we can do some of both games.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ff said:


> Not unless the Expy gets 18+ MPG highway...


for 2005 it will have the 3V V8 from the F-150, more power and much better fuel efficiency


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Make sure you clean out the car of :jack: leftovers before you get rid of it


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice truck, Travis. Sad to see the bimmer go


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Good luck with the truck. Sorry that you had to let the car go but it is understandable.

As far as trucks go, I am happy with my Chevy - has been absolutely no problems - which I like a lot!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Sabrina said:


> Make sure you clean out the car of :jack: leftovers before you get rid of it


no noticeable stains :eeps:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

thanks for the complements guys, one of these days I'll be back behind the wheel of a bimmer


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

So what did you do with your lease?


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I like that color, nice truck. A friend at work has one and it's got tons of room. Gotta love employee benefits.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> So what did you do with your lease?


it's still leased, I am just going to sell it for my buyout price which I should be able to get.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> Can't get one. Only certain dealers get them, there was a lottery in Las Vegas last month to see which dealers will get them. The only one in Louisiana is Banner Ford in Mandeville. They are allowed 1


The dealer I used to work for got 3. The first, they have sold for MSRP + $200K, the other 2 for a total of $300k. Not worth it IMO. My old boss runs another Ford dealer here and they sold both theirs for over $250K.

How can people be so stupid? :dunno:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh, and good luck with the new Sport-trac! My bro in-law has one just like it and he loves it. :thumbup:


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

Does your plan make financial sense? There are plenty of ways to build up credit without financing a car...and if you bought the truck new and plan to sell it in 1.5 years, you're going to eat the largest depreciation charge possible (versus buying a 2 year old truck that is not at such a steep point on the depreciation curve). I'm not trying to be a h8ter, and maybe there are other factors that make this a good decision, but it seems strange to me from a financial perspective.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> Does your plan make financial sense? There are plenty of ways to build up credit without financing a car...and if you bought the truck new and plan to sell it in 1.5 years, you're going to eat the largest depreciation charge possible (versus buying a 2 year old truck that is not at such a steep point on the depreciation curve). I'm not trying to be a h8ter, and maybe there are other factors that make this a good decision, but it seems strange to me from a financial perspective.


Yes, but it is easily possible to buy vehicles on Ford's employee plan and not lose money selling it that quickly. In fact, I bought my Cobra on D-plan (employee), rolled $2000 into it, didn't put any money down (financed 100%), and sold it 16 months later and pocketed $3000 cash.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Soupcan325i said:


> Does your plan make financial sense? There are plenty of ways to build up credit without financing a car...and if you bought the truck new and plan to sell it in 1.5 years, you're going to eat the largest depreciation charge possible (versus buying a 2 year old truck that is not at such a steep point on the depreciation curve). I'm not trying to be a h8ter, and maybe there are other factors that make this a good decision, but it seems strange to me from a financial perspective.


The main reason is of what 330cane said. In 1.5 to 2 years I should be able to make a little money by selling it because I can buy it so cheap.


----------



## commander_crash (Jun 10, 2004)

*where are you selling it?*

Hey,

Where are you selling your car - I might have some interest. Just thought I'd see if you were still selling it or if it's on autotrader or something. Have a 2002 xi and might be replacing my fiancé's car.

Let me know!


----------

